# Selling Coastal Carpet Python procedure(QLD)



## ChaseM (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi All,
I am hoping to get some helpful advice on the correct procedure for selling a 2 meter Coastal Carpet Python in S.E QLD on behalf of someone else. It is our daughters snake but she has moved over seas, initially she was only going on holiday but has now decided to stay a few more years, my wife & I are not wanting the snake so my daughter has decided to sell her. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## krazedboarder (Jun 27, 2016)

Just need her licence number and her details must give to buyer


----------



## ChaseM (Jun 27, 2016)

krazedboarder said:


> Just need her licence number and her details must give to buyer


That's no problem at all, thank you so much for helping out. Have a great night.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 28, 2016)

krazedboarder said:


> Just need her licence number and her details must give to buyer



And ask for same from the buyer of course...

Jamie


----------



## krazedboarder (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes will require purchasers details and will need to get your daughter to fill in record book


----------

